# Close together drives



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I am bidding on a property that has 16 drives very close together. I could do them all in about 1-1.5 truck hours and about 2 man hours shoveling. If I use my hourly rate for drives, it would come out to about $10/per. That seems low, but I could make money doing them still. How would you guys bid this one?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Having a dense route is how you become more profitable. 

Are these individual drives your pricing or a home owners association?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't see $10 as being that low. Look for a new way to plow without using the truck!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

erkoehler;1309862 said:


> Having a dense route is how you become more profitable.
> 
> Are these individual drives your pricing or a home owners association?


These drives are part of an HOA/condo assoc. It is a gravy account, so I want to get it, but don't wanna be a low baller or leave money on the table.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

blowerman;1309870 said:


> I don't see $10 as being that low. Look for a new way to plow without using the truck!


Well these accounts are up in Kewaskum, so a truck would be fastest to get there. Otherwise a blower on a skid or tractor would be nice.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Give them a seasonal price.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

grandview;1309971 said:


> Give them a seasonal price.


That's what they want for mowing and plowing. I just try and break everything down though.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Look at each one of them and figure out a price them just add up the totals.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

grandview;1311576 said:


> Look at each one of them and figure out a price them just add up the totals.


Just sent them my bid. Thanks for the help! Thumbs Up We will see what they say. I bid it high to make it worth my while. But I wouldn't mind the mowing work.


----------

